# An effective prayer for unsaved family members and friends



## sidney (Dec 31, 2009)

There was a post about unsaved family members not to long ago and I meant to share this with you all. Pastor Charles Stanley mentioned this prayer in one of his broadcasts and stated that this simple prayer has worked effectively to help save individuals that he has prayed this for.  There were many other testimonies pouring in praising the effectiveness of this prayer, when prayed dilligently and consitently.  Some people stated that it took _years_ to see see any real change, but I am sure it was worth it to see love ones saved.  It's simply a passage from Colossians 1:9 but I believe that many saints have likely prayed over it and prayed that it will be effective in the lives of others.  Pastor Charles Stanley stated that he prays continuallly that this prayer will be effective in the lives of others.

Colossians 1:9
*9 *And so, from the day we heard, we have not ceased to pray for you, asking that you may be filled with the knowledge of his will in all spiritual wisdom and understanding, *10 *so as to walk in a manner worthy of the Lord, fully pleasing to him, bearing fruit in every good work and increasing in the knowledge of God. *11 *May you be strengthened with all power, according to his glorious might, for all endurance and patience with joy, *12 *giving thanks [1] to the Father, who has qualified you [2] to share in the inheritance of the saints in light. *13 *He has delivered us from the domain of darkness and transferred us to the kingdom of his beloved Son, *14 *in whom we have redemption, the forgiveness of sins.


----------



## plainj (Jan 1, 2010)

THANK YOU sooo very much. I am going to do this. I am completely surrounded by family members who need salvation and rebirth. This includes my immediate family--DH, DD, DSs. I came to Christ late and so did not raise my children in the faith. My 2 youngest are still pretty moldable but my 15 yo doesn't want anything to do with church, the Bible or anything related to God. I believe DH to be saved but not born again. This gets difficult sometimes when he doesn't understand my passion or when all I want to do is talk about Godand he doesn't. Oh how I want this for my family--immediate and extended--so desperately. It's getting harder to believe that this will happen. I'm doing everything I can to hold on to my faith. Thank you/You for posting.


----------



## sidney (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, I will be praying this prayer along with you!  "Not by power or by might but by his spirit!" Zechariah 4:6


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for this inspiring post! I have to always remember that everyone is different and receive the Word differently. I won't get discouraged that those I love will accept Christ....

God bless!



sidney said:


> There was a post about unsaved family members not to long ago and I meant to share this with you all. Pastor Charles Stanley mentioned this prayer in one of his broadcasts and stated that this simple prayer has worked effectively to help save individuals that he has prayed this for.  There were many other testimonies pouring in praising the effectiveness of this prayer, when prayed dilligently and consitently*.  Some people stated that it took years to see see any real change*, but I am sure it was worth it to see love ones saved.  It's simply a passage from Colossians 1:9 but I believe that many saints have likely prayed over it and prayed that it will be effective in the lives of others.  Pastor Charles Stanley stated that he prays continuallly that this prayer will be effective in the lives of others.
> 
> Colossians 1:9
> *9 *And so, from the day we heard, we have not ceased to pray for you, asking that you may be filled with the knowledge of his will in all spiritual wisdom and understanding, *10 *so as to walk in a manner worthy of the Lord, fully pleasing to him, bearing fruit in every good work and increasing in the knowledge of God. *11 *May you be strengthened with all power, according to his glorious might, for all endurance and patience with joy, *12 *giving thanks[1] to the Father, who has qualified you[2] to share in the inheritance of the saints in light. *13 *He has delivered us from the domain of darkness and transferred us to the kingdom of his beloved Son, *14 *in whom we have redemption, the forgiveness of sins.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you!!! I am believing this for my brother.. Darien. I call him by name, because its that serious to me! Please lift him up by name in your prayers! Thank you ladies! You all are such a blessing!


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Jan 4, 2010)

I will continue to fight on my knees on his behalf. I got my Ephesians armor on ready to fight his enemies!


----------

